# SP - bred for 4/27



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I know it's still 2 months away, but thought I'd start a thread for our doe, SP. She's my son's only hope of possibly having fullblood boer babies this year. 
Praying that all goes well with her, after her buddy who came from the same farm lost her babies prematurely 3 weeks early, I am just so leary, and worry like crazy.

SP is a really good, sweet girl. We just adore her. Since she became pregnant she's calmed down and not as nervous, and she's just a ham for affection. I hope she never changes lol 
She has her own stall at night, and she loves having her own space/hay/water. No worries about her getting butted or pushed around <we think her buddy was butted by a bully>.
She's not a big fancy doe, she's always been a bit smallish but she's really matured since being bred. I think she'll have some really nice kids especially with the buck we had .

Just praying all goes well!

Here are some pics, she's kinda camera shy, haha.

1/16/13 when we first thought she might be pregnant <bred at the end of Nov>.









1/25/13









2/20/13 hard to see with the hair









1/25/13 - her hair is really thick & soft, but also... EVERYTHING sticks to it lol









I ♥ the curly hair on her neck









2/20



























Of course, if she were to kid on her due date, then that really puts me in a bind, because unless something happens then I'd be photographing at the Rolex Three Day Event <horse show> that weekend!  The 27th is a Saturday and the most important day of the entire weekend...Cross Country! :hair:


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

She looks like my Boer doe- all fluffy with curly neck hair and a total magnet for everything in the yard. Lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wlschwallenberg said:


> She looks like my Boer doe- all fluffy with curly neck hair and a total magnet for everything in the yard. Lol


LOL I hear ya! Poor girl, I try not to let her stand under me when I am doing hay, but she still manages to get some on her and it's like her hair is glue for that kind of stuff. I told my husband I'm going to have to dig out the brushes and start grooming her every morning & evening to get it out.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> LOL I hear ya! Poor girl, I try not to let her stand under me when I am doing hay, but she still manages to get some on her and it's like her hair is glue for that kind of stuff. I told my husband I'm going to have to dig out the brushes and start grooming her every morning & evening to get it out.


sounds about right. I have to brush mine every day and still can't get everything out. Would it be wrong to shave her when the weather warms up? Lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wlschwallenberg said:


> sounds about right. I have to brush mine every day and still can't get everything out. Would it be wrong to shave her when the weather warms up? Lol


When we bought this doe last spring, her coat was thick kinda like this, but it was wild & she was lice infested and a bit thin. We treated her for lice, and as soon as weather permitted we shaved her. She looked a LOT better. 
I know when we get days in the upper 50s and lower 60s, she gets really uncomfortable. I have a feeling in a month or so we may have to consider giving her a bit of a trim to keep her from overheating. She has the thickest coat we've ever had on a goat lol


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> When we bought this doe last spring, her coat was thick kinda like this, but it was wild & she was lice infested and a bit thin. We treated her for lice, and as soon as weather permitted we shaved her. She looked a LOT better.
> I know when we get days in the upper 50s and lower 60s, she gets really uncomfortable. I have a feeling in a month or so we may have to consider giving her a bit of a trim to keep her from overheating. She has the thickest coat we've ever had on a goat lol


See our girl never seems uncomfortable even in the sticky heat of summer. When it starts to warm up she sheds a lot of her coat and all that curly hair goes away (and is usually stuck all over the fence from her rubbing against it lol) I would still like to give her a good shave this spring though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice Doe


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, I think between this doe and her buddy they may be the death of me, Geesh! Her buddy is one I've been posting about in the health section who is lame after having possibly terrible case of leg mites, and now some kind of skin infection from it.

Now, this doe isn't wanting to eat her grain :hair:
I'm not sure what is up with her. We did get more grain on Wed, and she acts like it's poison, she just nibbles at it. She does eventually eat it, but not right away when we put her in her stall in the evening.
Another doe didn't want it the first night, but eats it after that one time, and no one else is complaining.

Last week I was concerned about strong smelling urine, now it's not as noticable, and she seems to be drinking a tiny bit more water at night in her stall.

She eats her hay just fine, she can't wait to get in her stall and get her own alfalfa.

Also, I think I felt baby movement down in front of her udder for the first time! Her udder is starting to feel a little loose, above the teats on one side it feels about the size of 2 marbles, not golfball size yet, the other side feels like a marble.
I don't typically check udder growth this early on, but since I am watching and worrying about this girl constantly, haha...

Anyway, I have to go out later to do something, so I'll see if she finished her grain. If not, I'll see if I can dig down into the feed can and get some from another bag to offer her.


----------

